# This is just crazy even for this place!



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Mailman arrives yesterday with a box from Swiss Post. Only one thing arrives at my house from Swiss Post and I have not ordered anything in a while. I got that pit in my stomach that I had been had, huge. Not till I opened the box did I realize just how bad I had been owned.

No note, no nothing.

I can't describe how I have felt for the past day and a half. 
Right now all I can do is say are those two words that don't really cover it correctly. Thank you.

I would really like to know who the bomber or bombers are.

When I opened the box this is what I found.








 Now what can you say to THAT!


So many more deserving people here. I really don't understand.


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: This is just*

Very very nice!

:tu

I'd never heard of these so I did a lookup and found this:



> Named for the famous bridge in Paris, this brand is one of two (the other is Siboney) which are devoted to the interests of a specific national tobacco governing body, in this case, the Tabacalera.
> 
> Created in 1970, this is a lighter-bodied cigar and the range is all handmade. All its sizes tend to use light wrappers, a frequent preference in France. Cigars are of a nice taste, mid strength, solid in texture and good burning properties.
> Aromatic, woody and slightly dry flavors are all present in Quai D'0rsay .


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: This is just*

What I don't get is, why is Al's porch so flowery! :r

Nice hit on ya Al...


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

*Re: This is just*

This makes me happy


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: This is just*

Very nice hit indeed, I hope you enjoy them Al. :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

*Re: This is just*

I can say "hey that's a favorite of mine!"


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: This is just*

Wow... what a spanking.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Well, you know they ain't from me Al, cuz I sure as heck don't know what Quails are doing associated with cigars..........now if it said bass, ok.


Nice hit on a grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat gorilla whoever put it to 'em! :tu


----------



## BlackDog (May 19, 2006)

*Re: This is just*

Wow, that's fantastic! :tu


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

hot damn... al got messed up bigtime


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

WOW! Nice hit!

To quote a well respected gorilla...


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Wow nice hit. :bl


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Damn!!:dr





:r:r:r


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Now dat dare is one honkin huge hit on a gr8 goriller :tu:r


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: This is just*



mugen910 said:


> What I don't get is, why is Al's porch so flowery! :r


Al always tells he likes floral, I thought he was talking about cigars but now I know he was talking about his porch.

Great hit, whoever you are. And Al, don't talk yourself down, you deserve this!


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

If I had to guess I would say you just were scratched off a list of, oh I don't know, 40 or so :r


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: This is just*



Don Fernando said:


> Great hit, whoever you are. And Al, don't talk yourself down, you deserve this!


:tpd: What else can be said. :tu


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Incredible! That's no bomb of dog rockets there. Amazing hit.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Those are awesome smokes....You dont hear about them as much as the other brands but they are indeed good:tu


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Amazing hit on a great dude.:tu

I hope whoever did this stays quiet and makes Al suffer


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> Amazing hit on a great dude.:tu
> 
> *I hope whoever did this stays quiet and makes Al suffer*


:r:r:r poor guy. :mn


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: This is just*



mugen910 said:


> What I don't get is, why is Al's porch so flowery! :r


Al loves a flowery flavor profile in his cigars ... the flowers on the porch are backup in case gets desperate.


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

Phenomenal hit!

And those QDO Coronas are fantastic smokes!!!


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

Al, sometimes when you raise the roof, it caves in on you.
Sweet hit on a deserving brother.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Great hit, great smokes, and great looking flowers! :tu


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

What a bomb!:tu


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Great hit on DAM GOOD GUY!


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

dammmmn

I need to know who did this, I want to send them a thank you note. PM me, it will be our little secret.

This makes me very very happy, couldn't have happened to a better gorilla.

LOL Al, you got absolutely slapped. I love it.

Karma is an amazing thing.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

WOW Al !!!!!! Someone has your number!! Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy!! :tu :tu


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Great job mystery bomber:tu

Al deserves it for sure


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow!! Somebody really has it in for ya!! Nicely done mystery man!! :tu


----------



## Heliofire (Mar 16, 2007)

Forget being owned, I think someone just beat you down LOL.

That is a great bomb. :tu


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

BillyCigars said:


> Phenomenal hit!
> 
> And those QDO Coronas are fantastic smokes!!!


:tpd::tpd::tpd:


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice hit. Enjoy Al!.............:ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

GOOD NEWS!!!

I was going through the CS Gorilla Handbook and found this:

Bombs - Page 173 Section 1.7A

"...any unidentified "bomber" must identify himself to the "bomb'e" within two days of said bomb landing via PM to "bomb'e. If any other gorilla knows of said "bomber" he/she must PM "bomb'e" with "bomber' info under no Jungle penalty. If "bomber" does not wish to be publicly thanked "bomb'e" must honor privacy request till death at which time "bomb'e" can reveal "bomber". If "bomber" does not comply said "bomber" he/she and all gorillas that have knowledge of the "bomb" will face banishment from the jungle"


So, I will be waiting on my PM so I can thank this over generous gorilla.


I am so happy I found this ruling!!


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> GOOD NEWS!!!
> 
> I was going through the CS Gorilla Handbook and found this:
> 
> ...


Read further..

Bombs - Page 173 Section 1.7a subsection XI

"_This does not apply when the recipient is Al"_


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ahc4353 said:


> If "bomber" does not comply said "bomber" he/she and all gorillas that have knowledge of the "bomb" will face banishment from the jungle"


but if nobody knows the bomber, how can he be banned?


----------



## Secret Santa (Nov 30, 2003)

ahc4353 said:


> GOOD NEWS!!!
> 
> I was going through the CS Gorilla Handbook and found this:
> 
> ...


Sorry son, I call :BS Don't be making up no rules here on Club Stogie that don't exist or you'll be getting coal in your stocking. 
The rule on CS is to whit: "What goes around, comes around"

Nice hit -- sweet smokes, enjoy them. Seems as if the bomber thinks they are well deserved. :tu:ss


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Secret Santa said:


> Sorry son, I call :BS Don't be making up no rules here on Club Stogie that don't exist or you'll be getting coal in your stocking.
> The rule on CS is to whit: "What goes around, comes around"
> 
> Nice hit -- sweet smokes, enjoy them. Seems as if the bomber thinks they are well deserved. :tu:ss


In other words, Al: STFU and practice what you preach.

Although I am enjoying this a wee bit ...


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

massphatness said:


> In other words, Al: STFU and practice what you preach.
> 
> *Although I am enjoying this a wee bit* ...


:tpd::tpd::tpd:

And contrary to popular belief this is not my doing.


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Al and STFU does not compute!! 

Way to go Al - I bet the neighbors are still helping you find bits of your a$$ that has been blown all over kingdom come!:mn:mn:mn:mn


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Mmmm great hit on a great Brother!!! When you sow kindess Al you will reap kindess in return! Al is going crazy right now trying to figure out who did it....I love it!


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> Al is going crazy right now trying to figure out who did it....I love it!


:r The men in white coats with straight jackets will be coming for him if he doesn't find out soon.


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Al bombed himself........just forgot....FOG!!!


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

WOW....

those look tasty as hell... I can't wait till my box of them arrive today... :r

One hell of a hit!!! :tu


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

You've been had! In the nicest way of course. Congrats and super hit!


----------



## Chiefs~Wifey (Jul 21, 2008)

Very nice hit. Enjoy Al.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Now that's a hit! I could be wrong but those look like they have some age on them as well. What's the date code on those.. if you don't mind me asking of course.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

YEA! Nice smack down on AL. Who the hell is Quai Dorsay?



ahc4353 said:


> Mailman arrives yesterday with a box from Swiss Post. Only one thing arrives at my house from Swiss Post and I have not ordered anything in a while. I got that pit in my stomach that I had been had, huge. Not till I opened the box did I realize just how bad I had been owned.
> 
> No note, no nothing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow...just wow! That guy is the king of bombers! :tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Man!!!

What can you say to that???!!!

Awesome hit!!!:tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Smoked said:


> Now that's a hit! I could be wrong but those look like they have some age on them as well. What's the date code on those.. if you don't mind me asking of course.


Don't mind at all, 2001. And taste great! 



Volt said:


> YEA! Nice smack down on AL. *Who the hell is Quai Dorsay?*


And you're on a need to know bases. In this case you don't need to know.

But since you are a nice guy,

 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Quai_d'Orsay.jpg
Quai d'Orsay

 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Paris-quai-Orsay-p1010786.jpg
View of the Quai d'Orsay

_For the Cuban cigar brand, see Quai d'Orsay (cigar brand)._ The *Quai d'Orsay* is a _quai_ in the VIIe arrondissement of Paris, part of the left bank of the Seine, and the name of the street along it. The Quai becomes the Quai Anatole France east of the Palais Bourbon, and the Quai de Branly west of the Pont de l'Alma.
The French Ministry of Foreign Affairs is located on the Quai d'Orsay, and thus the ministry is often called the Quai d'Orsay by metonymy.
The Quai (rue de Bac) has historically played an important role in French art, as a location to which many artists came to paint along the banks of the river Seine.
The building of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs was being developed between 1844 and 1855 on Lacornée. The statues of the faced were created by the sculptor Henri Triqueti (1870).
:ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

rck70 said:


> Al bombed himself........just forgot....FOG!!!


Funny guy.

I have a lead on the bomber!

Will keep you posted.

I had one last night, OMG they are so good.

Did I say Thank You?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

rck70 said:


> Al bombed himself........just forgot....FOG!!!


:tpd::tpd: OSD moment :r:r


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Did we ever find out who hammered this most deserving of gorillas?


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

rck70 said:


> Al bombed himself........just forgot....FOG!!!


:tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::bn:bn


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Did we ever find out who hammered this most deserving of gorillas?


Wasn't it you Vin?


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> Wasn't it you Vin?


oh yeah ... I forgot

a$$ :r


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

How did it feel to actually hold your a$$ when it was handed to you. :r

Looks like you stirred one too many pots. Enjoy, Bro. You deserve it. :tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I hope this is just the start of some serious anonymous Al bombing.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Just finished one of these wonderful cigars.

A beautiful night with a great cigar.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Soooo

Given that I gave in to Vin it seems only fair that I fess up to this as well.

I am feeling a long winded post coming in here so at this point if you want to stop reading suffice it to say that I think this is a well deserved gift to a great friend.

Initially I had no intention of owning up to this for a few reasons.

First and foremost I just wanted Al to get them and enjoy them with no strings attached.

Secondly as some may know I have bombed Al a few times and sometimes you get tired of comments made by people that have no understanding of what a friendship is.

Thirdly, I didn't and don't want people thinking that this was a retaliation for the wonderful gift that Al lead with a group of 39 other amazing people.

The decision to tell him came down to the fact that is really bothered him that he was unable to thank the person that sent them so I decided to tell both him and Vin that I was the anonymous bomber.

What I want people to realize and understand is that this is about giving something to someone that you know will make them smile, that you know will give them a brief reprieve from the trials and tribulations of everyday life. That for all the shit that life can hand out that sometimes it hands out a little sunshine too.

I have heard people say that there are much more deserving people out there, hell even Al said it himself a few times. Maybe there are maybe there are not, not for me to decide, I do it because the man is my friend.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Well said, Fox. Many here seem to enjoy advertising that they are bombing someone, they have forgotten(or maybe didnt know) that a bomb is about the receiver not the sender. Bombs are not sent with the hope that you will be bombed back but as a gesture of friendship or to PIF as the FOG's have done before us. We are merely the latest among a string of members that goes back many years. Most the FOG's bomb each other semi-regularly without posting either the sending or recieving publicly. They have evolved to the stage where they no longer need to have public accolades heaped upon them for their deeds. A thank you sent among friends means so much more. 

We all get caught up in the bombing frenzy(myself included) but sometimes the ways of the jungle are dark and mysterious.:2


----------

